# Different morphology in C. cordata leaves



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

I got a plant labeled as _C. cordata type blassii_ with round and olive colored leaves.










But, I have a plant labeled _C. cordata var. cordata_ too with lanceolated leaf with a dark green color.










Waiting a flower to see if the sphate has some different too...


----------

